# Masking Bachmann Shay for Matt Varnish spraying from can



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Want to weather a Shay engine and already masked the windows, smoke stack hole, front/rear lights.

I would like to weather the gears, but I don't want to gum up the works either. I heard I can mask the wheel treads with artist medium or painters tape - but what about the other stuff - is it ok to spray, or how should I handle it?

Do not have an airbrush, and plan to weather using Bragdon's powders, acrylic dry brushing, and acrylic washes, and painting with a 'rust juice' i made.

Anything else I need to mask?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There are ball bearing electrical contacts that pick-up power from the back of the wheels. You will need to mask the exposed back of the wheels and the pick-ups. Give them a good clean once finished. Mask or avoid painting all the mechanical parts where they make contact and move (same places that require lubrication). you can use blutack blobs in gears etc. that may be difficult to do with tape. It removes easy by dabbing another piece over the remaining traces. Some thinners on a cotton bud to remove and clean off any overspray that might get into places you don't want. Careful it will react with plastic if used too much. No thinners on plastic windows or they will fog.

Andrew


----------

